# Any thoughts on a double V cut for a cigar?



## stevetimko (May 9, 2015)

Anyone tried a double v cut? Make two cuts perpendicular? I know I can't be the only person who ever thought of this. The cigar, an Illusione Privee, smoked fine. I can't say it's any better or worse.
What say ye?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

i have done it many times and have seen others do so as well. just a trick to open up the cigar a bit more.


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a V cutter and the very few times I've used it I've gone with the double criss cross cut just like you did in the picture above. Makes for a better draw.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

When it requires a double cut I'll do it. ..I even have one of those rubber tips and will cut the entire head off...put the cigar condom on the end and smoke it...Granpa taught this trick to me and he bought the longest cigars and cut em in half. ..giving himself 2 cigars...one now and one later.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Seems to me that if I need that much cut, I'll just use a guillotine and get 'er done...just sayin'...


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

It seems like a good way to damage the cigar. To me, the v-cut is about feel, but a double v would just impact the integrity of the cigar. Hey... to each their own.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I will double V cut if the first cut doesn't open up the draw enough, I have done this many times.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I have done it but if after doing a single V cut the draw is still tight, I'll just use a guillotine for clean cut.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Single-V is okay of that's what you like. But if you need to open it up more I'm in the guillotine camp.

Besides, a double-V reminds me of something... hmmm.... something... uh... something a little scary...


----------

